# Unlimited band life or unlimited ammo supply?



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

*Would you rather? *​
*Would you rather have ..*

Band\tube set that lasted forever3952.00%Unlimited ammo3648.00%


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Supposing that the band set is your preferred setup and ammo is your preferred size and material.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

We already have an unlimited ammo supply... Rocks.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Arber said:


> We already have an unlimited ammo supply... Rocks.


Yea but rocks are not my preferred ammo. If i had to choose between the two. I would pick ammo. Imagine having an endless supply of 3/8 inch steel. I would shoot at everything (except people, cars, animals, etc). It would be awesome.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, assuming it isnt being fired at a catchbox, $10 of ammo would not outlast $10 of rubbertubing/flatbands, so I would have to go with ammo also.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ammo, no contest!
Just drop off a 55gal drum of 7/16" steel every couple weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M.J said:


> Ammo, no contest!
> Just drop off a 55gal drum of 7/16" steel every couple weeks :thumbsup:


In a couple years just fly a helicopter with a large magnet on the bottom around your house.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > Ammo, no contest!
> ...


The way MJ shoots...that would be every couple of weeks....not years. That man can send some steel down range.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'll take the ammo as well. I like to change my bands according to what I'm doing. Cutting cards takes a different band set than target shooting or hunting.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ammo. Definitely.My favorite shooting doesn't allow reclaiming ammo.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

rocks -> band set


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd Get Tired Of The Same Bands, But Ammo Is Ammo!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Unlimited ammo sounds really nice.
Maybe the bandset (asuming that you could only have one bandset that would last forever) would be too strong or too weak for you after some time or you simply wouldn't like it anymore, that's just what I'm thinking


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

AMMO! ...

bandsets take me 30seconds to make... and must cost about 20p  ...


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Ammo because I try to recover my ammo, unless it's rocks of course. With an unlimited supply of ammo, I wouldn't need to actually recover them. Besides I like making bandsets, knowing that once I finish it, I'll be able to start shooting again.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Ammo! I'll take 12mm steel with an exploding plutonium core.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I shoot mostly targets using a backstop that catches my ammo, so I reuse the same 3/8" steel balls for a L-O-N-G time. I really hate cutting and putting together bandsets... So I definitely would want unlimited band life.


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

You could just sell all that extra steel.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

beer :drinkup: ! gotta have targets for the band/tube sets that are shooting the ammo .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Ammo is abundant; bands are precious


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Depends if we're talking the world as I know it or after The Shinola Hits The Fan. Right now unlimited tungsten satellites sounds good. If modern commerce and manufacturing goes away an unbreakable bandset would be awesome.



B.P.R said:


> AMMO! ...
> 
> bandsets take me 30seconds to make... and must cost about 20p  ...


I wish. My oafish mitts mean about 30 minutes of sweating and swearing for each bandset. Maybe 15 minutes if I already have a good pouch.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> beer :drinkup: ! gotta have targets for the band/tube sets that are shooting the ammo .


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I prefer bands that last forever. Band life doesn't last too long when shooting butterfly.
I hardly loose any ammo except BB's and .25 which are pretty cheap.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm thinking everlasting tube set and a pair of magnetic boots Lol I'm assuming most would go with ammo thus I could sneak into their yards under the cover of darkness and pick up on my magnetic boots some free ammo its a win win haha!


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

ammo for me

bandsets cost less to make up and can be made almost antwhere , but moulding my own ammo is a bit of a chore with setting up all the stuff req,d


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Ammo is abundant; bands are precious


Hypothetical, then the bands and pouch should never weaken. I'm with Tentacle Toast on this one!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'd get bored pretty fast with only one set of bands. That would limit me to one kind of ammo and limit the kinds of slingshots that I could use, too.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

M.J said:


> I'd get bored pretty fast with only one set of bands. That would limit me to one kind of ammo and limit the kinds of slingshots that I could use, too.


The great thing about any endeavor such as this one is the variety of options that each person has to explore. I can certainly understand your interests. Getting older, i'm finding much enjoyment in minimalism. I rather enjoy honing (at least for my meager ability) my skills with just one setup. I'm sure that will limit me in many things, but it forces me to push my limits with what I am working with.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

When i have the time i like the work around shooting, building bands pouches and all the rest,

so i choose unlimited ammo because i shoot mostly without ball catch !!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

M.J said:


> I'd get bored pretty fast with only one set of bands. That would limit me to one kind of ammo and limit the kinds of slingshots that I could use, too.


Hmmm, I had to think about this a bit, but I believe what you have here is a paradox... One set of bands would limit you to one kind of ammo, but wouldn't one kind of ammo limit you to one set of bands?

As far as my vote, I would have to see what the person that lives closest to me chooses and I would choose the opposite 

LGD


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Ha ha, very good answer lightgeoduck! I would choose unlimited band life, and I'd keep the thing with me in case something goes wrong or if I'm travelling. I'd use it with rocks and projectiles I find lying around. In the industrial world in which we live, it doesn't matter, it's easy to get either one. But outside of that world, the bands would be harder to find than the projectiles.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Band life, ammo is everywhere we can can never run out it.


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Pawpawsailor said:


> I shoot mostly targets using a backstop that catches my ammo, so I reuse the same 3/8" steel balls for a L-O-N-G time. I really hate cutting and putting together bandsets... So I definitely would want unlimited band life.


I don't have a backstop, but $20 will get you about 10,000 shots with bb's, which are my main practice ammo.

With 7mm steel ball bearings...

i really don't know.

It is hard for me to get bands. Flat band material is relatively expensive to me, as I have to order it off amazon.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

> It is hard for me to get bands. Flat band material is relatively expensive to me, as I have to order it off amazon.


Do you have a Wal-Mart or Target within driving distance? If so, you have easy access to flatband material. They're in the sporting goods section sold as stretch bands or exercise bands. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > I'd get bored pretty fast with only one set of bands. That would limit me to one kind of ammo and limit the kinds of slingshots that I could use, too.
> ...


I guess I figured I could still cheat with other ammo


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M.J said:


> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> > M.J said:
> ...


I don't think you would need to be locked into the type of unlimited ammo ... although I didn't really think of that.


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

Bands. In fact, I have considered getting one of those vacuum food storage thingers, some leather for pouches and a bunch of theraband gold and storing it so if the SHTF, I'd have some type of survival weapon. Not really a prepper, but I don't own any guns and slingshots are silent, deadly and there is abundant ammo...


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Bands definately! Me personally i have a catchbox that will catch whatever i toss down range, supposingbthat many people dont make catch boxes or just dont know how to they would prefer ammo. In my case bands are the most precious factor here!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Bands. For sure. "If --it hit the fan...", Id have something. No point in having ammo and no bands.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Unlimited, pre-banded, variety of slingshots.

Bands wear out? Grab another slingshot.

With the unlimited slingshots I'd gladly buy the ammo


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

If the question was an unbreakable bandset or a neverending bucket of ammo, so I could still use other things besides my choice, I would choose unbreakable bandset. I could always have it with me w/o worrying about the bands breaking.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Since I am not able to get glass marbles locally, I would probably choose an unlimited supply of 5/8 marbles. All that PFS shooting!


----------



## Wes Delaney (Mar 29, 2015)

If the bands are for a single sling shot I would go with bands. Rocks are free. But to have one band set you could stretch to different draw lengths. Doing butterflys with a short brands and never breaking would be nice!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I'll take the super bands anytime, unlimited ammo would be cumbersome... Plus. I eould finally shoot shurikens.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I think I would go for unlimited ammo. I know bands and tubes cost money also but I like to use so many different band/tube setups and I think making them is part of the fun so I would have to go with unlimited ammo.

Njones


----------



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

ammo. Rocks are fun but steel balls are way better


----------



## CrowShot (Jul 4, 2015)

I go with bands that last forever. It can get so fustrating when you have to change/fix them a lot.


----------

